# Giorgio Armani Eye Tints



## katred (Jan 27, 2015)

Since these are getting a lot of love already, I think they deserve their own thread!

  Here's a listing of the shades available, for quick reference:



01 Obsidian 
02 Minuit 
03 Jade 
04 Emeraude 
05 Onyx 
06 Green Iron 
07 Shadow 
08 Flannel 
09 Cold Copper 
10 Senso 
11 Rose Ashes 
12 Gold Ashes 
 
  They're available wherever Armani is sold- still trying to determine if they're permanent or not!

@EllaS has some great swatches on instagram: http://instagram.com/teintella and there are a number of them already posted in the regular Armani thread.

  Any shades that catch your attention?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 28, 2015)

Flannel, being the  Rose Papillio dupe. I'm going to the Armani counter soon to see if these are out, and get more if I like Flannel.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 29, 2015)

I want to check out Flannel, Obsidian, Shadow, Cold Copper, Green Iron, Senso, Rose Ashes and Gold Ashes.  I was just at Neiman's the other day and these weren't even on my radar.  Now I wish they were then so I could have swatched them already.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I want to check out Flannel, Obsidian, Shadow, Cold Copper, Green Iron, Senso, Rose Ashes and Gold Ashes.  I was just at Neiman's the other day and these weren't even on my radar.  Now I wish they were then so I could have swatched them already.


   Yazmin---there are tons of swatches in the General Armani thread.  I have 4 so far and I love them.


----------



## katred (Jan 30, 2015)

Some links from bloggers :

  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-obsidian-senso-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches
  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-jade-shadow-minuit-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches
  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-onyx-green-iron-emeraude-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches

  http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-swatches-and-review.html

  http://cafemakeup.com/2015/01/09/quick-swatches-shades-giorgio-armani-eye-tints-reference/

  http://www.theraeviewer.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-review-photos.html

  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2015/01/26/giorgio-armani-beauty-eye-tint-in-cold-copper-emeraude-obsidian/

  http://www.belletristicbeauty.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-10-senso-and-11-rose-ashes-eye-tint-fluid-eyeshadow-review-photo-swatch.html

  http://drebru.com/en/guzellik/makyaj/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-emeraude-shadow-onyx/


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to check out Flannel, Obsidian, Shadow, Cold Copper, Green Iron, Senso, Rose Ashes and Gold Ashes.  I was just at Neiman's the other day and these weren't even on my radar.  Now I wish they were then so I could have swatched them already.
> ...


  I checked some of those out, but I'm really curious to see them against my skin tone before I buy.


----------



## newface (Jan 30, 2015)

I applied Senso this morning with a brush instead of swiping it on my eye.  I found it worked better as far as for control and I didn't end up smudging it all over the place like I did when I used my finger to blend. I and defintely going to have to check out the greens they offer.


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

newface said:


> I applied Senso this morning with a brush instead of swiping it on my eye. I found it worked better as far as for control and I didn't end up smudging it all over the place like I did when I used my finger to blend. I and defintely going to have to check out the greens they offer.


  Emeraude is on its way to me. I'll post swatches when she arrives.

  FYI, I posted these in the Armani thread, but they should go here too. Swatches of Rose Ashes (#11) on my NC15 skin:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

newface said:


> I applied Senso this morning with a brush instead of swiping it on my eye. I found it worked better as far as for control and I didn't end up smudging it all over the place like I did when I used my finger to blend. I and defintely going to have to check out the greens they offer.


  I love, love, love Senso---on its own and as a base.  It's so incredible easy to wear.


----------



## newface (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not too skilled at applying eyeliner, do you all think getting the darkest shade (I think Obsidian) could work as eyeliner?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 31, 2015)

Onyx came yesterday and it's BEAUTIFUL!! It looks wonderful paired with the green shade from Tisse Fantaisie. From what I can remember, I think it's slightly different. It makes the shade POP if you use Onyx as a base for the TF shade. I can't wait to try it out with the whole quad in a look. Probably Onyx/Green Shade all over lid, with the peachy shade blended into the crease, light shade for tear duct highlight, and the plummy brown in the outer V. A bit of smudgy brown eyeliner and mascara and voila! Oh I can't wait to try that look.


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

newface said:


> I am not too skilled at applying eyeliner, do you all think getting the darkest shade (I think Obsidian) could work as eyeliner?


  According to the MUAs at my counter, they make great liners. They also encourage mixing shades on the back of your hand to come up with your own custom colour too.


----------



## newface (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> According to the MUAs at my counter, they make great liners. They also encourage mixing shades on the back of your hand to come up with your own custom colour too.


  Ahh perfect.  I must go in and check out some of the colors again.  What colors would go with Senso since I already it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

newface said:


> I am not too skilled at applying eyeliner, do you all think getting the darkest shade (I think Obsidian) could work as eyeliner?


    I have it---I haven't tried it as a liner, but I'm sure you could use it that way. I intend to use if for amazing smokey eyes.


----------



## newface (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have it---I haven't tried it as a liner, but I'm sure you could use it that way. I intend to use if for amazing smokey eyes.[/COLOR]:eyelove:


  Would you mind posting a pic when you try out that smokey eye?  I'll need some inspiration


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Onyx came yesterday and it's BEAUTIFUL!! It looks wonderful paired with the green shade from Tisse Fantaisie. From what I can remember, I think it's slightly different. It makes the shade POP if you use Onyx as a base for the TF shade. I can't wait to try it out with the whole quad in a look. Probably Onyx/Green Shade all over lid, with the peachy shade blended into the crease, light shade for tear duct highlight, and the plummy brown in the outer V. A bit of smudgy brown eyeliner and mascara and voila! Oh I can't wait to try that look.


    Isn't it beautiful---I used it as my main lid color, MAC Corduroy in the crease and MAC Romp to transition---OMG---what a pretty look.  I'm totally smitten with it and pretty 
   excited for all of the possibilities, including Tissé Fantaisie with Onyx.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

newface said:


> Would you mind posting a pic when you try out that smokey eye? I'll need some inspiration


 Sure!!!


----------



## katred (Feb 2, 2015)

My lovely Emeraude arrived today. I'll post photos tomorrow, but she is everything that I'd hoped for. Also, it's damn lucky that these things don't freeze, because when I got my package, it was like removing icicles from the box. So. Very. Cold.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 2, 2015)

katred said:


> My lovely Emeraude arrived today. I'll post photos tomorrow, but she is everything that I'd hoped for. Also, it's damn lucky that these things don't freeze, because when I got my package, it was like removing icicles from the box. So. Very. Cold.


Yayyy I'm happy u love them I can't wait to pick up some eye tints they look so beautiful and I know they will be stunning on u


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

katred said:


> My lovely Emeraude arrived today. I'll post photos tomorrow, but she is everything that I'd hoped for. Also, it's damn lucky that these things don't freeze, because when I got my package, it was like removing icicles from the box. So. Very. Cold.


    Awesome Katred!!!  Well, sans the freezing cold weather.  Emeraude is one of the last 3 eye tints that I intend to purchase.  I think 7 is a good number----who knew I'd 
   someday decide on a number of makeup items based on something like my birth month----well it made sense at the time!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 3, 2015)

I did an eye look with #11 eye tint today and love it! I used it as a wash all over the lid, blending a soft peachy color into the crease, and just a tad of a warm brown in the outer corner. SO pretty! The peach brings out the rosy-gold shift in the color of the eye tint! I'm LOVING these!!


----------



## katred (Feb 4, 2015)

I gave Emeraude a test run yesterday, but I wasn't entirely pleased with the look. I wore it with a sort of golden taupe shade, thinking that the two would complement each other, but instead, it seemed sort of muddy. I guess I'll have more fun playing, because the colour is absolutely to die for.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Feb 4, 2015)

After completing my Eye Tints collection....I ended up buying all the shades over a two week period shortly after their release....I ended up having to return every single one because they brutalized my lids. I woke up this morning and I applied #10 to my lids and shortly afterwards my eyelids felt like they were on fire. The pain subsided somewhat but it still lingered but by 1pm I wanted to cry literally because my eyelids felt so uncomfortable and I felt them swelling up. Before today I did notice some slight irritation but I dismissed it as probably weather related (going into heated buildings after being in cold windy weather) and that my eyes were just dry. Not the case. It was like today my skin said STOP using this please!!! So I rushed home and picked up the entire collection and returned them at Nordies (two of them will have to be sent back to the GA website). So if anyone experiences some weird irritation on their lids from this do not dismiss it like I did. The SA did remove the eye tint from my lids but I still feel the burning sensation (hydrocortisone will be my best friend).


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I did an eye look with #11 eye tint today and love it! I used it as a wash all over the lid, blending a soft peachy color into the crease, and just a tad of a warm brown in the outer corner. SO pretty! The peach brings out the rosy-gold shift in the color of the eye tint! I'm LOVING these!!


  That sounds so pretty Lauren!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> After completing my Eye Tints collection....I ended up buying all the shades over a two week period shortly after their release....I ended up having to return every single one because they brutalized my lids. I woke up this morning and I applied #10 to my lids and shortly afterwards my eyelids felt like they were on fire. The pain subsided somewhat but it still lingered but by 1pm I wanted to cry literally because my eyelids felt so uncomfortable and I felt them swelling up. Before today I did notice some slight irritation but I dismissed it as probably weather related (going into heated buildings after being in cold windy weather) and that my eyes were just dry. Not the case. It was like today my skin said STOP using this please!!! So I rushed home and picked up the entire collection and returned them at Nordies (two of them will have to be sent back to the GA website). So if anyone experiences some weird irritation on their lids from this do not dismiss it like I did. The SA did remove the eye tint from my lids but I still feel the burning sensation (hydrocortisone will be my best friend).


  Oh that's to bad BJ.  Someone mentioned being allergic to one of the ingredients in the ETs and had to immediately return it, as well.  I hope your eyes get better soon!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

katred said:


> I gave Emeraude a test run yesterday, but I wasn't entirely pleased with the look. I wore it with a sort of golden taupe shade, thinking that the two would complement each other, but instead, it seemed sort of muddy. I guess I'll have more fun playing, because the colour is absolutely to die for.


   I ordered #2 Meniut tonight.  Emeraude will be my last one------please don't hold me to this pronouncement.  I eager to get it.  It's just so, so pretty.  I think I'll first try it with 
  a warm brown like MAC Romp.  I've recently discovered how pretty it is.  I'm wearing it today with Onyx


----------



## beautycool (Mar 1, 2015)

These look brill I think I would like flannel


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 1, 2015)

I ordered Green Iron, Flannel and Emeraude! I hope I like them (and use them) enough to justify the exorbitant price tag. I love these shades, and I plan on using the Emeraude as a liner. I normally wear mostly powder eye products, but my skin has become much drier the past several months, so I wanted to add some liquid/cream formulations to the mix.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I ordered Green Iron, Flannel and Emeraude! I hope I like them (and use them) enough to justify the exorbitant price tag. I love these shades, and I plan on using the Emeraude as a liner. I normally wear mostly powder eye products, but my skin has become much drier the past several months, so I wanted to add some liquid/cream formulations to the mix.


  I love the Eye Tints----I purchased six of them.  Like you I prefer powder products but these were just too nice to resist.  I started with one to make sure I liked them and 
  then restricted myself to a total of six.  I think Émeraude, Green Iron and Meniut are my favs.  When I don't use them on their own I use them as a base for powder 
  eyeshadows.  I hope you love & enjoy them!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the Eye Tints----I purchased six of them.  Like you I prefer powder products but these were just too nice to resist.  I started with one to make sure I liked them and
> then restricted myself to a total of six.  I think Émeraude, Green Iron and Meniut are my favs.  When I don't use them on their own I use them as a base for powder
> eyeshadows.  I hope you love & enjoy them!!!


  Thank you! So happy to hear that 2 of the shades I picked out are your faves! I have brown eyes, so I tend to gravitate toward green shades, and Green Iron and Emeraude look so unique in all the online posted swatches. I definitely like the idea of using them as a base for powder eyeshadows too; I can see them giving other eye makeup more depth, dimension and staying power. The Green Iron should be arriving tomorrow, and the other two later in the week. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you! So happy to hear that 2 of the shades I picked out are your faves! I have brown eyes, so *I tend to gravitate toward green shades, and Green Iron and Emeraude *look so unique in all the online posted swatches. I definitely like the idea of using them as a base for powder eyeshadows too; I can see them giving other eye makeup more depth, dimension and staying power. *The Green Iron should be arriving tomorrow*, and the other two later in the week. Can't wait to try them!


  Émeraude is just beyond pretty, as is Green Iron.  I hope you're as smitten with them as I am.  I'm excited for you!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm popping in here lol  Do any WOC have Flannel and Shadow swatches?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Do any WOC have Flannel and Shadow swatches?


 That's one that I didn't get but I think either @ICL or Yazmin did.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's one that I didn't get but I think either @ICL or Yazmin did.[/COLOR]


  Hi! I'm going to try one of these interesting products. I like Minuit but I've seen some swatches where it looks darker than I'd like.


----------



## katred (Mar 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi! I'm going to try one of these interesting products. I like Minuit but I've seen some swatches where it looks darker than I'd like.


  It is fairly dark, but these can be sheered out if you want something a little lighter.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2015)

katred said:


> It is fairly dark, but these can be sheered out if you want something a little lighter.


  Thanks! I like the deep blue shade but it looks... not sure how to describe it... more grey/black/blue than a rich navy in a couple of swatches I saw


----------



## katred (Mar 5, 2015)

Got my Cold Copper today! Very beautiful and shimmery, although it can definitely be applied more sheer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks! I like the deep blue shade but it looks... not sure how to describe it... more grey/black/blue than a rich navy in a couple of swatches I saw


   I have that one AWS---Meniut, and it's a lovely navy---makes for a very nice navy smokey eye.  It's also a great base for a deep blue powder e/s.
   You can control the intensity by applying it lightly & really sheering it out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Got my Cold Copper today! Very beautiful and shimmery, although it can definitely be applied more sheer.


    I had to look it up because I couldn't recall what it looked like.  Cold Copper is really pretty.  I have no idea why I didn't get it.....it's a very 'me' color




   ENJOY!!!!  I know you'll come up with some nice eye looks using CC.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have that one AWS---Meniut, and it's a lovely navy---makes for a very nice navy smokey eye.  It's also a great base for a deep blue powder e/s.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   You can control the intensity by applying it lightly & really sheering it out.[/COLOR]


  That might be next ;-)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's one that I didn't get but I think either @ICL or Yazmin did.


  No I didn't get either of those.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2015)

Soooooooooo, I've a question for you ladies who already used your eye tints a lot!
  I know you can mix different eye tints either on a palette or directly on the lid. I also know that you can use the tints as a base or pair them with a powder e/s. But can you also use them as a crease colour when you use a powder e/s on your lid? Does that work? Or is it tricky because of the different textures?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Soooooooooo, I've a question for you ladies who already used your eye tints a lot!
> I know you can mix different eye tints either on a palette or directly on the lid. I also know that you can use the tints as a base or pair them with a powder e/s. But can you also use them as a crease colour when you use a powder e/s on your lid? Does that work? Or is it tricky because of the different textures?







Hi Anneri.  I've not yet used them in the manner that you describe, however I think you would just need to exercise care because the tints are wet.  I would do the crease color/tint first and blend to the degree of your liking, and then I would do my lid color.  If you're using different tints then I might do the lid first, allowing it to dry for as long as possible and then I'd do the crease.  If you try this I'd love to hear how you make out.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 13, 2015)

GA Eye Tint in Shadow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I was anxious to try it so I applied some onto my hand and patted it on with my finger.  Can't wait to pair it with Flannel.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/ym27e7nKOI/


----------



## Anneri (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Anneri.  I've not yet used them in the manner that you describe, however I think you would just need to exercise care because the tints are wet.  I would do the crease [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]color/tint first and blend [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to the degree of your liking, and then I would do my lid color.  If you're using different tints then I might do the lid first, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]allowing it to dry for as long as possible[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] and then I'd do the crease. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] If you try this I'd love to hear how you make out.[/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy! Thank you for your thoughts! I was especially hoping that you and Katred would chime in because I know that both of you got various shades. I haven't experimented with mine so much yet, I just got Minuit today and will start to mix my shades and take it from there!  Btw, did you all see that? Other Brands hopping on the cream e/s bandwagon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just hope that L'Oreal, Armani's parent company, comes out with their version soon!


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Soooooooooo, I've a question for you ladies who already used your eye tints a lot!
> I know you can mix different eye tints either on a palette or directly on the lid. I also know that you can use the tints as a base or pair them with a powder e/s. But can you also use them as a crease colour when you use a powder e/s on your lid? Does that work? Or is it tricky because of the different textures?


  I didn't have a problem using the colour in the crease, but I'd definitely recommend using a brush and applying a little at a time. It's very easy to smear the thin formula more than you want and end up with colour EVERYWHERE. I find the formula is still reasonably blendable even when it's dried a little, so waiting a few seconds after you apply might help as well. I don't get any creasing with these, no matter where I put them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I just hope that L'Oreal, Armani's parent company, comes out with their version soon!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Used GA Shadow with black eyeshadow in the crease and silver in the inner corner and on the browbone


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 I love this AWS!  How are you liking the eye tints????


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love this AWS!  How are you liking the eye tints????[/COLOR]


  ☆ Loving it! I want at least one more lol Flannel


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Flannel


    That's good to hear.  I didn't get Shadow or Flannel but I'm loving Shadow on you.  Shadow looked lavender to me in the tube but it's a beautiful powder blue on you!
    You'll have to let me know how you like Flannel when you get it.....I'm contemplating one more but I haven't yet decided which one to get.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's good to hear.  I didn't get Shadow or Flannel but I'm loving Shadow on you.  Shadow looked lavender to me in the tube but it's a beautiful powder blue on you![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    You'll have to let me know how you like Flannel when you get it.....I'm contemplating one more but I haven't yet decided which one to get.[/COLOR]


  Will do!  I can't even capture the silver-grey-blue-lilac goodness of Shadow in a pic lol


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 14, 2015)

In lieu of Flannel I used the light pink from the YSL couture palette 9 and a little bit of the GA Shadow eye tint


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    I love AWS.  You have very pretty eyes!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> pretty!


  Thanks [@]Prettypackages[/@]! I'm glad I got Shadow  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love AWS.  You have very pretty eyes!!!![/COLOR]


  Oh [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm eyeing Green Iron now, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, Green Iron, Guerlain 2013 Coup de Foudre and Gucci Serpentine Envy/ Fume


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm eyeing Green Iron now, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Green Iron! It's my favorite shade in this line. I use it both as a shadow and as a light liner. Really brings out the green in my brown eyes.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 17, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I love Green Iron! It's my favorite shade in this line. I use it both as a shadow and as a light liner. Really brings out the green in my brown eyes.


  Ooh, sounds lovely! Trying to make up my mind. Thank goodness for permanent products lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I love Green Iron! It's my favorite shade in this line. I use it both as a shadow and as a light liner. Really brings out the green in my brown eyes.


  I just picked up Green Iron. I really love these kinds of greenish golds. I got it with my last order from the VIBR sale. It pairs very well with Laura Mercier Baked Shadow in Black Karat.


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just picked up Green Iron. I really love these kinds of greenish golds. I got it with my last order from the VIBR sale. It pairs very well with Laura Mercier Baked Shadow in Black Karat.


  Same here! The greenish-golds are my favorite shades to wear. They are the most flattering on my brown eye color and they have just enough oomph to not be boring, yet they are not too bright so I can wear them to work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm eyeing Green Iron now, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I love Green Iron! It's my favorite shade in this line. I use it both as a shadow and as a light liner. Really brings out the green in my brown eyes.


    It's gorgeous---I love it as a primary lid color w/ MAC Mystery in the crease, transition & blend w/MAC Tempting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just picked up Green Iron. I really love these kinds of greenish golds. I got it with my last order from the VIBR sale. It pairs very well with Laura Mercier Baked Shadow in Black Karat.


     Green Iron & Senso are my favs!  GI and BK = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laura mercier black karat eye shadow


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2015)

Green Iron will probably be my next purchase of the tints.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Green Iron will probably be my next purchase of the tints.


    I think you'll really like it Yazmin!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

LOOOVE  Green  Iron.   I think it's the best out of the bunch.   Then the Blue one...


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:


   Yup. And Shiseido Jungle and Dior Jardin lol


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's gorgeous---I love it as a primary lid color w/ MAC Mystery in the crease, transition & blend w/MAC Tempting.


  That sounds like a beautiful combo! I have to say the Eye Tints have been one of my favorite recent makeup releases.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOOOVE  Green  Iron.   I think it's the best out of the bunch.   Then the Blue one...


  You actually have me considering Flannel.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 18, 2015)

@DILLIGAF, you have peaked my interest re the GA eye tint in green iron and the LM black karat eyeshadow. How do you use this combo? Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> That sounds like a beautiful combo! I have to say the Eye Tints have been one of my favorite recent makeup releases.


   They're so easy to work with and they look amazing on their own or combined with other favorite shadows.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

meka72 said:


> @DILLIGAF, you have peaked my interest re the GA eye tint in green iron and the LM black karat eyeshadow. How do you use this combo? Thanks!


 Meka click here:  laura mercier black karat eye shadow
The Onyx Eye Tint, described as golden olive is also really pretty.  I didn't get the Chanel Stylo E/S in Caroube because I have GA Senso which is a bronzy brown.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 18, 2015)

im sorry but I'm confused. So the link shows the green iron/black karat combo? So the green iron would go first and then the black karat would go on top of that?  I wanted Senso but ordered the Chanel Caroube by accident. I'll probably keep it instead of returning it. I'm almost certain that I'm going to get Cold Copper next although I haven't even worn Emeraude yet.    I need to stop hoarding makeup.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Flannel is pretty too.  I have 6 and I'm restricting myself to 7, so I can only get 1 more---I can't decide[/COLOR]:sigh:      [COLOR=0000FF]Meka click here: [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]laura mercier black karat eye shadow    [COLOR=0000FF]The[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Onyx Eye Tint, described as golden olive is also really pretty.  I didn't get the Chanel Stylo E/S in Caroube because I have GA Senso which is a bronzy brown.[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I need to stop hoarding makeup.


   No--it shows what black karat is capable of---the possibilities




   Chanel Caroube is pretty---I just didn't think I needed both.  You haven't yet worn Emeraude?  No judgement.  I have so many products in my makeup pipeline waiting to 
   be used.  I'm delighted that someone else also suffers from product overload!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You actually have me considering Flannel.


  ohhh coool.  You reminded me I had a swatch I wanted to show Meddy b/c she didn't think it would work on her.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying Meddy. You know I need "eyeshadow for dummies." Lol.   I have so much that I haven't worn: Guerlain holiday balls, Givenchy powder, 3 Chanel eyeshadow palettes, YSL eyeshadow palette. That's just what I'm thinking of off the top of my head. Yet I keep buying more 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No--it shows what black karat is capable of---the possibilities[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Chanel Caroube is pretty---I just didn't think I needed both.  You haven't yet worn Emeraude?  No judgement.  I have so many products in my makeup pipeline waiting to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   be used.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm delighted that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]someone else also suffers from product overload!!![/COLOR]


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 4, 2015)

I am so happy I found this thread! I purchase two of the eye tints and received them yesterday. I have 9&10 and am loving them.   Now I need to get 1,2,4,6,7,8,11. I really hope they come out with more colors. I absolutely love them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

destine2grow said:


> Now I need to get 1,2,4,6,7,8,11. I really hope they come out with more colors. I absolutely love them!






Yay!  So glad you're loving them.  I'm addicted to these---so much so that I have no interest in the YSL liq. shadows.  I would love GA to come out with a nice 
      grey one and a burgundy one!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!  So glad you're loving them.  I'm addicted to these---so much so that I have no interest in the YSL liq. shadows.  I would love GA to come out with a nice[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      grey one and a burgundy one!!![/COLOR]


  Not sure about a burgundy (an excellent idea), but there is a reddened eggplant I have my eye on (and hope to have on my eye, yuk yuk) in the summer collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

katred said:


> Not sure about a burgundy (an excellent idea), but there is a *reddened eggplant *I have my eye on *(and hope to have on my eye, yuk yuk) *in the summer collection.







That sounds close enough to me ------can't wait to lay my eyes on it!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 5, 2015)

destine2grow said:


> Now I need to get 1,2,4,6,7,8,11. I really hope they come out with more colors. I absolutely love them!


Some new colors are coming in the Summer Eclipse collection.  Check out the main Armani thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Some new colors are coming in the Summer Eclipse collection.  Check out the main Armani thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

The Armani sale starts today and of course the new summer Eye Tints are not available.  I still haven't worn my lippies from the Maharajah collex!!!
Nothing else that I'm interested in at this point.  I must be ill.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Loving the new Eye Tints!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Loving the new Eye Tints!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


   Ooh la la Enjoy your haul!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Enjoy your haul!!!


    Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

I forgot  to mention,  *Sunset* (Purple) *# 15* looks really nice with *Shadow* (Light Purple) *# 7*


----------



## katred (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Loving the new Eye Tints!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Oooh!!! How is the formula on these? I want all three...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Oooh!!! How is the formula on these? I want all three...


   It's comparable to the others/swatch.  I haven't yet worn them but I'm so eager to.  I'm sure I'll love them as much 
   as the others.  I'm up to 10 now---I guess you could say I'm sold on the GAETs!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's comparable to the others/swatch.  I haven't yet worn them but I'm so eager to.  I'm sure I'll love them as much[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   as the others.  I'm up to 10 now---I guess you could say I'm sold on the GAETs![/COLOR]


  :lmao: hey! What happened to stopping at 6 (or 7?)  I kid, I kid.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :lmao: hey! What happened to stopping at 6 (or 7?)  I kid, I kid.


 * conditions apply :lmao:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> * conditions apply


  LOL  


  I only walked away with no 14.  Which surprised me, It kinda reminds me of MAC Ambering LIghts, and I hated that color on me.


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's comparable to the others/swatch.  I haven't yet worn them but I'm so eager to.  I'm sure I'll love them as much[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   as the others.  I'm up to 10 now---I guess you could say I'm sold on the GAETs![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's comparable to the others/swatch.  I haven't yet worn them but I'm so eager to.  I'm sure I'll love them as much[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   as the others.  I'm up to 10 now---I guess you could say I'm sold on the GAETs![/COLOR]


  I can't believe I only have three. Literally, I can't believe it, because I spent ten minutes looking through my makeup drawer (one of them) looking for Green Iron before realizing that I never got around to buying it...   I guess that means that I might have to pick it up along with the Eclipse ones.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

^^^^ that is funny!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I only walked away with no 14.  Which surprised me, It kinda reminds me of MAC Ambering LIghts, and I hated that color on me.


   What are you laughing at Pretty????



  Wow---Ambering Lights is so pretty.  I can't imagine that it looked anything but good on you---you have issues


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

katred said:


> I guess that means that I might have to pick it up along with the Eclipse ones.


    I can't believe it either---It's your fault that I got hooked on these  things to begin with!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I made it* 7*---for my birth month & day---so much more meaningful than 6 to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *cracking up* You did not tell me I have issues...  Ok, maybe a few.  I think I even gave it to my mom.  It could have just been one of those colors that I had to learn to love.  IDK.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *cracking up* You did not tell me I have issues...  Ok, maybe a few.  I think I even gave it to my mom.  It could have just been one of those colors that I had to learn to love.  IDK.






I love you Pretty!


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I can't believe it either---It's your fault that I got hooked on these  things to begin with!!!!


  Speaking of hooked... I passed by one of my counters very quickly today, but not so quickly that I didn't stop and try out the three new ETs to tempt myself. I definitely have to go back for all of them. That yellow is mind-blowing. I had a little trouble getting the orange to swatch, but the lid on the tester had been left partially open and I think there was just some dried product stuck on the applicator; once I cleaned it off and swatched it again, it looked beautiful.

  I pressed a little bit of the powder into my cheeks, but I think it's just a little too sparkly for me. I'm getting determined to hunt down all of the new sheer lipsticks. I swatched #512 (Mediterranean Fig) and I found that, like #403, it had elements of different colours inside it. It seems like they've taken pains to make at least some of the new shades quite complex.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Speaking of hooked... I passed by one of my counters very quickly today, but not so quickly that I didn't stop and try out the three new ETs to tempt myself. I definitely have to go back for all of them. That yellow is mind-blowing. I had a little trouble getting the orange to swatch, but the lid on the tester had been left partially open and I think there was just some dried product stuck on the applicator; once I cleaned it off and swatched it again, it looked beautiful.
> 
> I pressed a little bit of the powder into my cheeks, but I think it's just a little too sparkly for me. I'm getting determined to hunt down all of the new sheer lipsticks. I swatched #512 (Mediterranean Fig) and I found that, like #403, it had elements of different colours inside it. It seems like they've taken pains to make at least some of the new shades quite complex.


 I'm so glad you got to swatch them.  I think they're perfect for our next theme week---the Tropics!!

​   I need to revisit the new lippies--------or maybe not


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's T's review of the three new shades:

  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-zenith-sunrise-sunset-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches

  Honestly, Zenith is so beautiful that I don't even care if the formula isn't as good as the others. On me, it was much more vibrant than it looks on her (same with Sunrise).


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I love you Pretty![/COLOR]:hug:


 Lol,  love you too!   





katred said:


> Here's T's review of the three new shades:  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-zenith-sunrise-sunset-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches  Honestly, Zenith is so beautiful that I don't even care if the formula isn't as good as the others. On me, it was much more vibrant than it looks on her (same with Sunrise).


I noticed a difference but I think it's easy to work with.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 11, 2015)

I  just read her full review, I'd give it b, not c+. I think it will preform fine on the skin.  My 11 has a thinner consistency than the others, and I have to make sure I'm applying it in one thin layer or it will look thick and patchy and crease, but it works.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

katred said:


> Here's T's review of the three new shades:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-zenith-sunrise-sunset-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches
> 
> Honestly, Zenith is so beautiful that I don't even care if the formula isn't as good as the others. On me, it was much more vibrant than it looks on her (same with Sunrise).


  I honestly didn't notice a difference and if you look at the three swatched together they pretty much look the same.  So many amazing MU items lately---I don't know what to use next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> My 11 has a thinner consistency than the others, and I have to make sure I'm applying it in one thin layer or it will look thick and patchy and crease, but it works.


    I don't have that one---which shade is # 11 Pretty?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have that one---which shade is # 11 Pretty?


  JUst saw this.  11 is rose ashes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> JUst saw this.  11 is rose ashes.


   Well you're just a day late and a dollar short Miss Pretty!!!!  Thanks anyway---I looked it up.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well you're just a day late and a dollar short Miss Pretty!!!!  Thanks anyway---I looked it up.


  LMAO,  you know my friends tease me about this ALL OF THE TIME...  my heart is always in the right place though, right? LOL


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

I haven't got none as of yet I been looking at all the swatches though ) thank you


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey ladies. The 3 new Armani eye tints (16 Rose Platinum, 17 Hollywood and 18 Silver Mirage) are up on NM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies. The 3 new Armani eye tints (16 Rose Platinum, 17 Hollywood and 18 Silver Mirage) are up on NM.


     I just ordered Silver Mirage


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just ordered Silver Mirage


  can't wait to see it!


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just ordered Silver Mirage


  Aww man. GA just sent an email this morning with 15% off any purchase.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man. GA just sent an email this morning with 15% off any purchase.








Pretty sure thats where she ordered from


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man. GA just sent an email this morning with 15% off any purchase.






That's why and where I got it.  I also picked up the new blush brush.  Sephora doesn't have either of those ATM so I went for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pretty sure thats where she ordered from


   You know Meddy likes a good deal------plus Ebates!!!  Did you see my PM???


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's why and where I got it.  I also picked up the new blush brush.  Sephora doesn't have either of those ATM so I went for it.


  Whew! I was looking at the time you ordered and I knew we were talking about NM before.
  Blush brush?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2016)

Emeraude 

View attachment 56969


----------

